# Passed 70-680!!



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

So looks like third time's the charm! I went in and took the test and finally passed this thing today . Now I'm going to give certifications a break for awhile and focus on getting that first entry-level job. After I have a year or two of experience I'll probably go for the MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7 certification since I'll only need to pass one more test for it, then CompTIA Security+, then later down the road if I can get a network support job I'll go for the CCNA. Anyways so here are a few tips I have for anyone who's planning on taking the 70-680:

1. Go with your first instinct on the question if you are debating between two answers. I found I tended to over-think some questions the first two times and it hurt me, third time I just went with my instincts if it was between two answers.

2. Get Don Poulton's book to study with, not William Panek's or Microsoft's self-paced training kit. Or, if you do get those books, get Don Poulton's along with it. Poulton's book covers almost all the material you'll need to know, whereas Panek's and the Microsoft self-paced training kit only tell you about 80% of what you need to know in my opinion. 

3. Use the Microsoft Technet Articles. There are a lot of great resources for study from Microsoft online that go more in-depth on certain topics that you'll need to know.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> So looks like third time's the charm! I went in and took the test and finally passed this thing today . Now I'm going to give certifications a break for awhile and focus on getting that first entry-level job. After I have a year or two of experience I'll probably go for the MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7 certification since I'll only need to pass one more test for it, then CompTIA Security+, then later down the road if I can get a network support job I'll go for the CCNA. Anyways so here are a few tips I have for anyone who's planning on taking the 70-680:
> 
> 1. Go with your first instinct on the question if you are debating between two answers. I found I tended to over-think some questions the first two times and it hurt me, third time I just went with my instincts if it was between two answers.
> 
> ...



congratulations dude! I am having trouble deciding which cert to take next as I am still in school and working at my Desktop Technician 1 job. I believe I must finish the Windows 7 Configuring Certification, because I have already spent $500 on videos + that evil book that no one likes. 

Kind of a bad decision on my part, but that was almost a year ago when I purchased that stuff because I just had passed the A+ that following day. 

Probably should concentrate on working at my Desktop Technician 1 job, as well as finishing up my AA and moving onto my bachelors. Right now I am only 21 and hope to be done with school by 23 or 24. Then I can spend the rest of my life on certs. I think.

You ever going to go get your AA in IT or a BA? Probably would help you in your future advancements.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Armymanis . It was a pretty difficult test, just because the materials I used for it weren't the greatest, plus I had no prior experience working with Windows 7 in a domain environment until I started labbing. I think you could definitely do it though, just like I said I would suggest getting Don Poulton's book to study with and definitely do the lab exercises. 

I'm not sure if I will get a degree or not, I think I'm going to wait and see how things play out for me first. I definitely want to get my first entry level job without a degree, and I'll see if I can work my way up to a Network Engineer or Systems Administrator position from there without a degree. My plan is to start off in a desktop/helpdesk support role, get a year of experience with that, then get the MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7 certification, and also the Security+ certification. From there I would attempt to get into more of a networking support role, and after that work on the CCNA, and then hopefully be able to eventually advance to a Systems Admin or Network Engineer type role. But like I said, I'll see how things play out first and if after awhile if it seems like I'll definitely need an AA or Bachelors to get where I want, then I'll probably pursue that. Right now I'm in a fairly good financial situation though and I'm just reluctant to spend everything I've earned on a degree if I can get to where I want to go without one. If that makes sense? lol


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Thanks Armymanis . It was a pretty difficult test, just because the materials I used for it weren't the greatest, plus I had no prior experience working with Windows 7 in a domain environment until I started labbing. I think you could definitely do it though, just like I said I would suggest getting Don Poulton's book to study with and definitely do the lab exercises.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get a degree or not, I think I'm going to wait and see how things play out for me first. I definitely want to get my first entry level job without a degree, and I'll see if I can work my way up to a Network Engineer or Systems Administrator position from there without a degree. My plan is to start off in a desktop/helpdesk support role, get a year of experience with that, then get the MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7 certification, and also the Security+ certification. From there I would attempt to get into more of a networking support role, and after that work on the CCNA, and then hopefully be able to eventually advance to a Systems Admin or Network Engineer type role. But like I said, I'll see how things play out first and if after awhile if it seems like I'll definitely need an AA or Bachelors to get where I want, then I'll probably pursue that. Right now I'm in a fairly good financial situation though and I'm just reluctant to spend everything I've earned on a degree if I can get to where I want to go without one. If that makes sense? lol


That does, but you can always do FAFSA and pay off the stuff later. That's what I am doing.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not a bad idea, I might do that later on down the road. Right now I've been getting calls and e-mails about jobs but they are all just a little too far away lol. One was in West Chester and another was in Mechanicsburg, both of which are about an hour away from where I live. I just don't feel like spending two hours on the road everyday..so I'm hoping something opens up close to where I live. The recruiters told me they will keep me on file and contact me if anything opens up so that's good at least I guess


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Not a bad idea, I might do that later on down the road. Right now I've been getting calls and e-mails about jobs but they are all just a little too far away lol. One was in West Chester and another was in Mechanicsburg, both of which are about an hour away from where I live. I just don't feel like spending two hours on the road everyday..so I'm hoping something opens up close to where I live. The recruiters told me they will keep me on file and contact me if anything opens up so that's good at least I guess


If you have a car, I would take the chance. One hour each way is not a bad drive. It would definatly let you gain experience in the IT field. My contract job is only 15 minutes away. I am just happy I can get 4 months of IT experience before the quarter starts again. 

Most of my experience has come from doing this on the job: 

•Installed, and Cable Managed HP desktop computers, thin terminals, peripherals, cisco phones and dock port 667 card readers 
•Tear down, and move HP desktop computers, printers, peripherals, and cisco phones 
•Assembled rubbermaid workstation on wheels (WOWS) medical equipment
•Configured wireless settings, user account settings, uploaded drivers, and changed appearance settings on thin terminal’s Windows XP Embedded Operating System. 
•Configured HP Printers


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah, nice. Sounds like you're getting some good experience then. I'm just hoping something opens up closer to home and I've been applying to jobs as well. I've been getting some bites but nothing has transpired yet. Hopefully that will change soon


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

